# "Schlechte Qualität" bei Assetto Corsa und FS2020 mit Valve Index



## xXLamborghiniXx (14. Februar 2022)

Moin,

seid letzter Woche habe ich die Valve Index (ein Kollege hat sie mir verkauft).
Ich habe bei Assetto Crosa das Problem, dass alles in der Ferne sehr sehr SEHR verschwommen ist. Dadurch wird mir sehr übel beim fahren.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen die Brille richtig einzurichten was Leistung angeht oder das Spiel an sich.

Des weiteren habe ich das Problem, dass beim FS2020 mein Bilder nicht hinter den Bewegungen meines Kopfes hinterher kommt und ich teilweise schwarze Ränder sehe, welche hinter meinem Auge hinterher ziehen. Auch beim langsamen umschauen ruckelt die bewegung sehr stark. 
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch auch hiermit Erfahrung und kann mir helfen 

LG


----------



## Atma (15. Februar 2022)

Keinerlei Angaben zu Hardware und Settings ... so kann dir bestimmt geholfen werden


----------



## HisN (15. Februar 2022)

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjsuIufloH2AhXLzIUKHZ2jDe8QFnoECA0QAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fstore.steampowered.com%2Fapp%2F908520%2FfpsVR%2F&usg=AOvVaw0bHdSYW4EWde4zbORloGz6
		


Laden und bei AC auf die Auslastung der Hardware schauen. Regler entsprechend bedienen.
Analog beim FS den Afterburner fragen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Keinerlei Angaben zu Hardware und Settings ... so kann dir bestimmt geholfen werden


Ich mach mal den Erklärbär:



> CPU: i5 9600k
> Mainboard: Asus STRIX Z 390F
> Grafikkarte: Asus STRIX GTX 1070
> RAM: 16GB DDR4 G-Skill TridentZ
> Netzteil: Bin ich mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ein beQuiet mit 700Watt





			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/kein-spiel-spielbar.614997/post-10933764
		



 @  xXLamborghiniXx: Hast Du den RAM getestet?

Wie heißen die Festplatten und welche Werte haben sie:
https://crystalmark.info/en/software/crystaldiskinfo/ ,
http://www.hdtune.com/download.html (Screen "Benchmark"; durchlaufen lassen!)  ?


----------



## Atma (15. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Erklärbär:


Eine fast 6 Jahre alte GTX 1070 ... alles klar. Da ist sofort ersichtlich wo das Problem liegt. Wenig Power für VR und nicht in der Lage die Regler entsprechend nach links zu ziehen.


----------



## xXLamborghiniXx (15. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Erklärbär:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ram ist getestet und alles fit. Habe alle Spiele auf meiner M.2 SSD Evo von Samsung.

LG


Atma schrieb:


> Eine fast 6 Jahre alte GTX 1070 ... alles klar. Da ist sofort ersichtlich wo das Problem liegt. Wenig Power für VR und nicht in der Lage die Regler entsprechend nach links zu ziehen.


Habe logischerweise (bin ja nicht doof) alle Grafikeinstellungen auf niedrigere Settings eingestellt und auch entsprechend rumprobiert.
Ich wollte mir schon ewig eine 3080 zulegen aber ich sehe es momentan noch nicht ein so "viel" Geld auszugeben.

LG


----------



## HisN (15. Februar 2022)

Aber wenn Du weißt wo das Problem liegt. 
Wozu dann der Thread?


----------



## xXLamborghiniXx (15. Februar 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du weißt wo das Problem liegt.
> Wozu dann der Thread?


Ich wusste nicht, dass es an meiner Grafikkarte liegt. Ich dachte, dass ich mit der 1070 auf niedrig trotzdem normal spielen kann ohne, dass dieser komische schwarze Rand bei Kopfbewegungen auftritt.
Und bei Assetto Crosa musste ich einfach nur die Schärfe auf 150 skalieren. Also das Assetto Crosa Problem konnte ich schon beheben.

LG


----------

